# wo vom strand auf dorsch und co



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2005)

ich plane einen wochenendtrip mit meiner freundin und wohnmobil an die küste,und zwar vom 19.-21.8.
ich wollte ihr mal zeigen wie man angelt(hat sie noch nie),mein plan ist mit blinker und snaps vom ufer aus auf dorsch etc.und zwar mehr so in den abendstunden ab ca 19 uhr!
es soll entweder richtung kiel/laboe gehen,oder in den bereich fehmarn,helitown.

also wer kann mir tips geben,wo wir am strand unsere ruten auswerfen können,es sollte eher leicht zugänglich sein,und wir haben keine wathosen oder ähnliches!also sollte es auch schnell auf tiefe gehen oder?

eine wegbeschreibung wäre auch nich so schlecht!
und vielleicht auch tips welche farben im moment eher besser sind!
danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Moin,

wie Du Dir anhand der vielen Antworten vorstellen kannst, hast Du nicht gerade die beste Brandungszeit erwischt.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle abends auf eine Seebrücke gehen, nimm Dir Ohrenschützer für die vielen Sprüche der Turis mit! Du mußt so weit wie möglich raus, das Wasser ist in der Brandung zu warm. Nimm eine Grundangel mit Wurm. Die andere Rute ist - so mache ich es immer - eine sehr leichte Rute mit 30-50gr Wurfgewicht und eine 12er Fireline. Daran mache ich einen 30- 35 er Wobbler, Pilker, Binker etc. und dann gib Ihm! Immer weit raus und dann langsam über Grund "zupfen". Gute Farben waren immer Grün-Weiß und schwarz bzw. schwarz-rot. Versuch es auf diese Weise. Das ist das einzige, was ich Dir raten kann. Aufgrund der Hängergefahr war ich immer auf der Seebrücke in ... (PN). Dort hat man jedenfalls keine Hänger. Allerdings war ich das letzte mal im April dort. habe aber sehr gut mit dieser Methode gefangen. 

Ansonsten bleiben Dir ja noch die Vielzahl an Kutter, die überall an der Ostseeküste zu finden sind.

Wenn Du Fragen hast, schick einfach ne PN

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Katze_01 (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Wulli,


du hast doch nich etwa vor unsere Geheimstelle zu verraten.:q


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli,
> 
> 
> du hast doch nich etwa vor unsere Geheimstelle zu verraten.:q


 

....bist Du des Wahnsinns besudelt?????????? Nie würde ich diese Stelle Preis geben!!!#d  |supergri :q 

Wann wollen wir denn mal wieder los, irgendwie juckt`s ja unheimlich! 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

also isses eher schlechter?shite!!

es muß doch ein paar stellen geben wo es nur mit kunstköder geht!


----------



## Clanzy Wiggm (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie Du Dir anhand der vielen Antworten vorstellen kannst, hast Du nicht gerade die beste Brandungszeit erwischt.
> 
> ...


 
Oder n Walkman:m 

War die letzen Male nich soo doll, wo ich los war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

ich brauch doch nur tips damit ich vor meiner freundin nich ganz doof dastehe jungs,das ist hier quasi n notfall!

also sos!!!!!!!

hilfe für einen boardie!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Stell Dich auf die linke Puttgardener Mole, lege die Rute mit Wattwurm aus, hänge Dir ein Pappschild mit der Aufschrift "Nein!!" auf den Rücken, nehme Deine Feundin in den Arm und fange Plattfische oder Aale.


----------



## Broesel (9. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich auf die linke Puttgardener Mole,



Nene..das war mal..auch wenn viele es immer noch nicht wahr haben wollen. Da steht folgendes Schild...was einem unmißverständlich zeigt, dass das Angeln auch von der linken Mole verboten ist...ich hatte mal ein nettes Telefonat mit Scandlines..


----------



## T.T (9. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Ich komme fast aus der Ecke, wo du mit deiner Frau hin willst.
Ich kann Dir davon nur abraten.
Verschieb das Ganze einfach um einen Monat, oder fahr jetzt mit einem Kutter raus.
Ein guter Kutter liegt z. B. in Möltenort/Heikendorf, also da wo Du auch hin willst.

Man angelt ja um Spaß/Ruhe/Freude zu haben, und nicht um Leute die Meeresfische fast alle nur aus Dosen kennen, immer die selben Fragen zu beantworten, oder als Fotomotiv zu dienen. Es nervt echt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

sehe schon,besser ist es an irgendeinen stein oder sandstrand auszuweichen!
also wie es aussieht gehts auch eher nach fehmarn rüber!
allein schon wegen der umgebung,es gibt ja nicht nur angeln!

was haltete ihr von westermarkelsdorf???oder doch besser woanders hin!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

@Broesel
Wußte ich auch noch nicht. Danke für die Info.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich nur im Ausnahmefall auf Molen gehe.

@acidflash
Westermarkelsdorf ist eine gute Dorschstelle ab Ende September. Mit dem bequemen Erreichen ist das so eine Sache|kopfkrat. Wenn Dir über 2km Fußmarsch nichts ausmachen ?
Wir wollen Dich wirklich nicht auf den Arm nehmen. Die maßigen Dorsche sind weiter draußen anzutreffen. Plattfisch und Aal ist das einzigste Angebot, was wir machen können.
Bei der zu erwartenden Windrichtung würde ich nach Heidkate bei Schönberg oder Friederikenhof, zwischen Weißenhaus und Hohwacht, fahren. Die Platten sind dort ganz ordentlich und wenn Du Glück hast, kommt auch eine vereinzelte Mefo dicht ans Ufer.
Ansonsten bleiben Dir halt nur die Seebrücken *graus*mit Pizza-Service.
Gemütlich ist es auch auf der Großenbrode-Kai Mole auf Aal zu gehen.
Goldenstedt hat aber auch einen romantischen Heidesee. War letztes Jahr um Pfingsten dort.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Broesel
> Wußte ich auch noch nicht. Danke für die Info.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich nur im Ausnahmefall auf Molen gehe.
> 
> ...



da bin ich ja auch oft angeln,die 400m kann ich wohl laufen! :q  :q 

was heißt für dich weit draußen?mit meinem geschirr und snaps sind so ca 100m kein problem,gibt es bei heidkate auch dorsch in wurfweite?

auf den seebrücken werden wohl die touris patrouille gehen oder?aber dorsch sollte von da doch möglich sein,nach euren aussagen??

so langsam überleg ich auch ob ich nicht 20 würmer kaufen soll,für ne 2 stündige sitzung mit einer rute reicht das doch wohl aus!


----------



## hd-treiber (10. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Dorsche mögen kein warmes Wasser, das als Hinweis für die derzeitige Fängigkeit direkt vom Land aus. D.h. auf Dorsch müsstest Du schon weiter raus kommen wie oben von den Vorpostern beschrieben (Brücke, Boot...) Ansonsten warte auf den Herbst oder nimm "Vorlieb" mit anderen Fischarten....:q


----------



## bodenseepeter (10. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Netter Versuch von ScandLines, die Kollegen davon abzuhalten, die Dehnungsfugen mit Rutenständern zu spickern, aber wer verlegt denn in den Fugen Hochspannungsleitungen?


----------



## Since1887 (11. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Ich war vor kurzem in Schönberg. Kannst hier nachlesen. War NICHT auf der Seebrücke.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58138


----------



## degl (11. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

@acidflash,


hi,konnte vor ca.2wochen auf der seebrücke beobachten,wie an der spitze schöne dorsche,aale und plattfische gefangen wurden.
war so gegen 20:00 da,eigentlich aus neugrie,weil ich dort angler sah.
wie es am abend weiterging kann ich nicht berichten(family hat gedrängelt)

also ran ans wasser

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @acidflash,
> 
> 
> hi,konnte vor ca.2wochen auf der seebrücke beobachten,wie an der spitze schöne dorsche,aale und plattfische gefangen wurden.
> ...



welche seebrücke denn?

also wir fahren jetzt entgültig fehmarn an,und schauen was da so los ist!
also tips bezüglich angelplätzen bitte auf fehmarn beschränken! |wavey:


----------



## degl (11. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

oh sorry,


meinte die seebrücke in grömitz,liegt auf dem weg nach fehmarn.
wenn da nichts geht ist allemal einen versuch wert|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Also Fehmarn.
Für harte Jungs:
Freitag, Samstag bei Sonnenschein und Westwind fährst Du an den Strand von Bojendorf, mehr in Richtung Wallnau. Vor dem FKK-Strand
Für Warmduscher:
Marienleuchte oder Klausdorf (dort triffst Du @Wahoo)
Sonntag bei Regen und Nordwind gehts nach Altenteil.
Gemütlich ist es dann um Staberhuk.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

wo soll ich denn nun auf fehmarn hin?

bin noch nicht viel weiter was die angelstelle angeht,auch ne kurze wegbeschreibung wär nich schlecht!
wie siehst denn mit kraut aus?muß ich da was beachten?

PS:bin jetzt soweit auch mit einer rute und wurm zu angeln,also platte und aal dürfen auch kommen!
die 2te rute mit snapper auf dorsch mefo,falls da noch was gehen sollte!


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Du wirst auf fehmarn keinen Strand finden, an dem Du ohne Wathose blinkern kannst... lass die Spinnrute daheim und besorg Dir Wattis und TAUWÜRMER (wegen der Aale)

Was die Winde angeht, musst Du vor Ort entscheiden, besorg Dir im Angelladen auf Fehmarn (Ortseingang Burg gleich neben dem Penny) dieses kleine Buch von Udo Schröter (Angelführer Fehmarn)


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Wenn Du mit Wurm angelst hast Du die grössten Chancen überhaupt Fische zu fangen und damit vor Deiner Freundin als der grosse Gewinner da zu stehen 

Geh an die Beelitz Werft wenn der Wind passt. Da geht immer irgendwas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

danke schonmal für die tips,da wir ja wohnmobil haben lassen sich vielelicht 2-3 stellen ain aller rhe abgrasen,je nach windrichtung!


----------



## Wulli (17. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Moin,

an Deiner Stelle würde ich vor Ort beim Wattwurmkauf ein Paar Tipps vom Händler einholen. Die wissen eigentlich immer am besten, was wo läuft.


Wulli


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Da Du nach Fehmarn willst, 
kann ich nicht helfen, leider.:c:c


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Ich meine auch, dass Du die Spinnrute zu Hause lassen kannst.
Meine Windvorhersage wird wohl eintreffen, aber Du hast Glück. Es regnet schon ab Freitag. 
Kaufe Dir Wattis und fahre an die Westküste nach Bojendorf. Aber nicht dort an den Strand, denn da sind die Surfer bestimmt unterwegs. Etwas südlicher zum FKK Strand bei Wallnau kannst Du auch Dein Wohnmobil hinstellen. Bei dem Regen sind bestimmt keine Nackedeis unterwegs.
Schütze Deine kostbaren Wattis vor dem Süsswasser(Regen). Die können das nicht ab und segnen das Zeitliche.


----------



## kite_surfer (18. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich auf die linke Puttgardener Mole, lege die Rute mit Wattwurm aus, hänge Dir ein Pappschild mit der Aufschrift "Nein!!" auf den Rücken, nehme Deine Feundin in den Arm und fange Plattfische oder Aale.


 
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich dort auch noch geangelt! 
Mein Bekannter hat jedoch vor 2 Wochen dort ein "Ticket" erhalten!!! Nun ärgert er sich, weil:

1. er bis zur Kontrolle keinen Fisch gefangen hatte, und
2. der Gegenwert des "tickets" so einige Flaschen Bier gewesen wäre.

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Nimm Deine Freundin und lasse sie an der Mole in dem Süsswarencenter (so eine große Auwahl habe ich noch nie gesehen!) einkaufen. |supergri 

Bis denne
Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

war 2 tage am staberhuk,ist nur zu empfehlen,nich viel los,toiletten sind auch vorhanden,leider keine duschen aber wir hatten ja das mobil mit!

das meeresrauschen wunderbar,freundin entspannt, mehr als zufrieden und erholt :m 

baden in 16°C warmen(kalten??)wasser bei auflandigen wind um 6 ist auch cool(meine freundin wurde 10 meter weggespült, bis kurz vor einen großen stein,hat aber schwein gehabt!),aber ich sag euch,kalt ist das doch!! |supergri 

zum angeln gings am freitag von ca  21-01 uhr,leider null fisch,den andern anglern am donnerstag und dem nachbarn am freitag gings aber nich anders.
viel kraut,kein fisch.

weder watti noch tauwurm ,noch cocktail brachte was,trotz auflandigem wind.komischweise war nach jedem auswurf und ca 5-10 min warten der haken ratzeblank #c  #c  #c 
und das auch bei tauwürmern!!!da half auch das aufziehen von 4 wattis nichts!
keine ahnung wie das geht,aufm kutter angel ich ne halbe stunde mit nem wurm und werf den auch 3-4 mal aus!und da hängt wenigstens noch die hülle vom wurm am haken!

geangelt hab ich bei dem stützpunkt,ca 400 meter links runter,hinter der kleinen landzunge wo der sandstrand anfängt!

danke für den tip mit dem staberhuk,platz genug ist da auf jeden fall,und ne ruhige ecke zum angeln findet sich auch,selbst am samstag mittag standen trotz badewetter nur ca 15 autos sowie noch 3 weitere wohnmobile dort!
wer mehr als 200 metrr laufen kann hat also einen ruhigen platz zum fischen zelten etc!!

den platz werd ich mri auf jeden fall merken!


----------



## duck_68 (22. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> weder watti noch tauwurm ,noch cocktail brachte was,trotz auflandigem wind.komischweise war nach jedem auswurf und ca 5-10 min warten der haken ratzeblank #c  #c  #c
> und das auch bei tauwürmern!!!da half auch das aufziehen von 4 wattis nichts!
> keine ahnung wie das geht,aufm kutter angel ich ne halbe stunde mit nem wurm und werf den auch 3-4 mal aus!und da hängt wenigstens noch die hülle vom wurm am haken!



Da hast Du Krabben gefüttert    

Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (24. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

ich denk die viecher nehmen nur wattis und keine taulis!
und ich hab wie ein wilder provbiert,noch mehr blei,langsam reinschlenzen etc,fuck,hät ich auch sellber drauf kommen können!


----------



## muddyliz (28. August 2005)

*AW: wo vom strand auf dorsch und co*

Bin grad vom Urlaub in Heiligenhafen zurück. Die einzige Stelle an der wir was gefangen haben ist die Seebrücke in Großenbrode. Vorn ist das Wasser schon 4 m tief. Es empfiehlt sich, um 7 bis 1/2 8 dort zu sein, sonst ist die Brücke vorn vieleicht schon besetzt. Montage: 100 Gramm Blei und in den Wirbel vom Blei einfach eine Mundschnur von ca. 30-40 cm Länge einhängen.


----------

